# My R34 GTR Car Won't Start Again After It's Already Been Started,Stopped On SameDay



## CaptainWillGTR (Aug 21, 2011)

I have Two Questions About Restarting Issues

QUESTION No. 1:

I have a 1999 R34 GTR V-Spec that I'm having some starting issues with it after I try to start it a second, third, etc. on the same day time or after its already warm but start’s great the first time around.

The Rb26 engine & starter motor turns over at normal full speed but it seems to not ignite the engines cylinders I’m guessing BUT if I connect a battery Jump Pack it starts after two or three turn overs which to me seems weird since with or without the battery Jump pack connected or not the engine turns over at normal full speed but won’t ignite so what do you think it could be?

Originally as I’m quite mechanically minded since I worked with my uncle who was a mechanic before he died I was thinking spark generation but even that doesn’t quite seem right even know I’m quite good at picking out the mechanical issues involved.

QUESTION No. 2:

When I try to changes gears fast it won’t go straight in gear like 2nd to 3rd easily as I've read the bushes wear more in fast gear changes as a common issue with the gear linkages on the 6 Speed GETRAG Gearbox Transfer Box which I believe might be the bushes in the linkages or something like that may very well need replacing if that sounds right to you?

The original owner originally took this car to Croydon Racing Developments NSW Australia but he apparently according to Croydon Racing Developments NSW Australia he didn’t take it there that much after original work had been already done but the engine was apparently built by some performance engine builder business called “Proform” where ever they are if you’ve heard of them?


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Starting issues when warm usually point to a faulty temp sensor.


----------



## CaptainWillGTR (Aug 21, 2011)

Moddingdog said:


> Starting issues when warm usually point to a faulty temp sensor.


Is that the coolant temp sensor you are referring to or what exact temp sensor are you referring mate to?


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes coolant temp sensor.


----------



## CaptainWillGTR (Aug 21, 2011)

Moddingdog said:


> Yes coolant temp sensor.


Ok I'll give it a try & see what happen, is there any other sensor that might cause similar problems?


----------

